# Hahns Macaw Advice



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm taking on a 2 year old male Hahns, went to see him today just to have a good look at him, weight wise he looks great and all feathers appear to be intact, my only concern was that his beak appears too long. He's not the most socialised bird from what I understand so it's probably going to be a lengthy process getting him settled, so obviously I wouldn't be keen on on stressing him out getting his beak trimmed at the vets straight away. If it is too long are there any natural ways he can trim it himself that I can encourage? I've been reading good things about pine.


----------



## phoenox (Jul 28, 2010)

I have had a Hahns for 14 years and never trimmed his beak. They do tend to have long pointed beaks. Can you post a picture si I can advise you better?


----------

